# Afternoon goose hunting



## gspgunner (Dec 29, 2007)

Did a search and didn`t find the answer I`m looking for. I`m wondering what some thoughts were on hunting in the afternoon. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

If geese fly in the afternoon go hunting, if they don't fly in the afternoon..then don't.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Afternoon hunts can be very productive. Just remember to check your local sunset time. It's easy to get caught up in the late afternoon action and not realize your shooting after hours.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

When its this cold the birds flight time changes daily. Cloud cover, temps and snow flurries will all determine the flight.


----------



## gspgunner (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I`ve got my IL waterfowl digest that gives the shooting times for everyday until March.


----------

